# Ammo-Nitrate Problem



## div_ide (Oct 19, 2011)

I posted a thread a few days ago and got some great advice from the moderators but I have a follow up question. Long story short, I experienced a huge spike in Ammonia and Nitrate levels. The past three days I have performed 50% (or more) water changes and have seen the Ammonia levels steadily decrease and expect them to test at 1ppm or lower today. I cannot seem to get the Nitrate levels to decrease. The API Test I am running continues to register at >5ppm. I have 2 penguin 200 filters (Each is rated at 50 gallons and my tank is 55 gals) with carbon filter inserts and I adeed AmmoZorb and NitraZorb pouches to both to try and control the levels. I tested my tap and its negative for any Nitrates and I have been treating the water I add with Prime. I also treated the tank itself with Prime. I'm just confused as to why the Ammonia has almost been eliminated but the Nitrates are sticking around. The fish don't seem stressed and the water remains clear. Thank you in advance for the advice!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good to hear the ammonia is almost under control. Did you possibly mean nitrites? Nitrates are usually a much higher number...

Assuming it is nitrites.....sorry to say that the only way to get the nitrite down effectively with no chemicals is to continue to do the water changes. If it is still maxing the test out at 5ppm, then it just goes to show you how high it had gotten. Keep going.....I know it sucks - been there.


----------



## div_ide (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes your right I meant nitrites. I got a little screwed up cause both tests registered around 5 ppm. I'll continue with the water changes thanks for the info. Test tonight indicated ammonia at .25ppm. Almost there!


----------



## kezzo80 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but Im having a similar issue with my Ammo-Nitrites!

I tested my water again yesterday after a 30% water change after discovering high Ammonia and Nitrite a couple of days ago.

NH4 1.2 ppm
No2 1.1 ppm
No3 <5 ppm

Is there anything else that I can do besides water changes and daily tests to get the Ammonia and Nitrite down? As my tank is only 4 weeks old does the low Nitrate suggest my cycle is not etstablished properly?

Cheers

Kezzo


----------



## div_ide (Oct 19, 2011)

Just the water changes. I was using a variety of chemical to supplement my water changes but since I stopped using them and started treating just the new water with prime it seems to have accelerated the process of stablizing tank levels. You may want to change more than 30% daily. I do a 25% in the evening, let the tank cycle for an hour, retest, and then do another 25% change. The nitrites in my tank continue to remain elevated but the ammonia has significantly decreased in the 4 days I've continued this process. I'm assuming the nitrates would test at decreased levels as well for as long as you perform numerous water changes.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate are all reduced when you do water changes. So doing a water change to reduce a dangerously high level on one will affect the other.

kezzo - your levels are just about at a safe level. During cycling, your fish should be able to handle values of 1ppm or lower for ammonia and nitrite. If it gets any higher, this is the trip-wire to perform a water change. You look like you are nearing the end very soon.


----------

